# tongue bite and burning!



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Have any of you guys had tongue bit that lasted for longer than you think it should? Had some salt and vinegar chips the other day with a baccy that had a strong bit to it, and my tongue is still sore from it. It's starting to freak me out a little.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

looking back, I think I should have titled this "excessive tongue bit" or "long lasting tongue bit" (great, now i'm thinking about chewing gum commercials!)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

If you keep irritating it by smoking every day it could last................... forever, maybe even longer


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

does tongue bite affect taste for you?

I find that when I puff too hard for a bit, I have to stop so I can regain the taste of the tobacco, and not of hot tobacco.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes I've had tongue bite last 2-3 days almost. As if I severely burned my tongue on hot food, but instead it was just a very hardcore smoking session :ss


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

From what I understand alcohol (even mouthwash) doesn't help so if you are using any you may want to cut back for a couple days. Additionally, a warm salt water rinse may help expedite the healing process. I think I've had tongue bite for at least a couple days before so what you are experiencing is probably normal.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thillium said:


> Yes I've had tongue bite last 2-3 days almost. As if I severely burned my tongue on hot food, but instead it was just a very hardcore smoking session :ss


That's exactly what it feels like!



Geist said:


> does tongue bite affect taste for you?
> 
> I find that when I puff too hard for a bit, I have to stop so I can regain the taste of the tobacco, and not of hot tobacco.


It does a little (affect the taste), but not enough that I would put the pipe down if I'm enjoying the moment.



JacksonCognac said:


> From what I understand alcohol (even mouthwash) doesn't help so if you are using any you may want to cut back for a couple days. Additionally, a warm salt water rinse may help expedite the healing process. I think I've had tongue bite for at least a couple days before so what you are experiencing is probably normal.


No, no mouthwash. I forgot about warm salt-water. Will try that during lunch. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

you have to let your mouth heal! Stop smoking for about a week. Cessation of smoking is the only way this will go away and heal.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Bruce said:


> you have to let your mouth heal! Stop smoking for about a week. Cessation of smoking is the only way this will go away and heal.


A very good idea!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Take a few days off, then break out your fav baccy and smoke it up. I only get to smoke 1-2 times a week. And I find that the longer time between smoking makes it so much more enjoyable. Also, keeps the mouth fresh!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bruce said:


> you have to let your mouth heal! Stop smoking for about a week. Cessation of smoking is the only way this will go away and heal.


Took yesterday off; will try to not go home to study the rest of this week, that way it won't be calling me to light up .

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> I only get to smoke 1-2 times a week. And I find that the longer time between smoking makes it so much more enjoyable.


I know it's off topic, but I currently find myself in a place and situation where I can light a bowl just about anytime I choose. Smoked six today. JUST DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THIS!!!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

billhud said:


> I know it's off topic, but I currently find myself in a place and situation where I can light a bowl just about anytime I choose. Smoked six today. JUST DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THIS!!!


That's about where I was at; I'm studying at home lately and I can just light up back to back to back bowls! My limiting factor is the number of briars I have (not much care for cobs . . . . )


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

If you're masochistic you'd use mouthwash, if you're downright suicidal you'd use listerine for your tounge bite. You could always just drink milk for two days straight and see how that ends up, worked for me


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

uncballzer said:


> I'm studying at home lately and I can just light up back to *back to back bowels!*


I'm sorry about the tongue bite but, honestly, lighting up back-to-back bowels sounds even worse. See a a good proctologist or maybe a psychologist and forget about the tongue thing for now. You got to do something about that other thing first.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I'm sorry about the tongue bite but, honestly, lighting up back-to-back bowels sounds even worse. See a a good proctologist or maybe a psychologist and forget about the tongue thing for now. You got to do something about that other thing first.


:r we just got out of the GI system and I can't quit typing bowel instead of bowl. Habit.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> My limiting factor is the number of briars I have (not much care for cobs . . . . )


Cobs are about the best bowl material out there. Very cool smoking. Perhaps why I don't get tongue bite smoking so much.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

billhud said:


> Cobs are about the best bowl material out there. Very cool smoking. Perhaps why I don't get tongue bite smoking so much.


I forgot, I got a couple peterson p-tips, so I'm working on burning the roof of my mouth also . .. . :r


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

There are 2 primary factors that will effect the amount (if any) of tongue bite a smoker might experience when smoking various tobaccos or blends.

Obviously a hot burning tobacco paired with a short stem/shank pipe is going to expose your tongue to enough heat that you will more than likely feel the effects the next morning. Aromatic blends, on average, tend burn hotter than tobacoo that has not been treated with flavorings and various types of sugars. With these blends try to match them to a longer stemmed pipe that will give the smoke more time to cool before blasting your tongue.

The second factor involves the chemistry of the smoke coming from the tobacco. Here is some material I found on G. L Pease's website dealing briefly with the effects of high pH levels (alkaline) in pipe smoke and the "burning" effects it can produce.

"Tongue bite" is a result of a higher than normal pH of the smoke stream. Increased temperature will, of course, result in increased reactivity, amplifying the effect to a degree. (Sorry...) In other words, a tobacco that really bites may not be tamed by slow smoking, drying the leaf, or other magic bullets. AND, whether or not a particular blend bites has as much to do with the smoker as the smoke. We each seem to react to blends differently. Some people can smoke blends all day that, to me, sting like a mouth full of wasps. The converse is also true. 

If I had to choose one factor that will cause tongue bite more than all other factors combined, it would be puffing far too fast. But as is mentioned above every individual is different and certain tobaccos my just not "agree" with your system so to speak and will produce a burn regardless of what you may try. The cure, find a different tobacco. 

Hope this helps.:tup

F. Prefect


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> Have any of you guys had tongue bit that lasted for longer than you think it should? Had some salt and vinegar chips the other day with a baccy that had a strong bit to it, and my tongue is still sore from it. It's starting to freak me out a little.


I am glad I am not alone. I tend to smoke fast, because its freaking freezing here, and nub the damn things. Well, the middle of my tongue feels like it is burnt. I thought it was over with, smoked one last night, and burned it again... I think I just need a break from the smokes for a couple of days... Is yours better?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Wigg said:


> I tend to smoke fast, because its freaking freezing here, *and nub the damn things*.


how does one "nub" a pipe?


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

IHT said:


> how does one "nub" a pipe?


Did a post search, and apparently got the pipe forums.......ooops well its still on topic, just by different means.....just for the record... I don't nub pipes..... not that there is anything wrong with it....


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wigg said:


> I am glad I am not alone. I tend to smoke fast, because its freaking freezing here, and nub the damn things. Well, the middle of my tongue feels like it is burnt. I thought it was over with, smoked one last night, and burned it again... I think I just need a break from the smokes for a couple of days... Is yours better?


Yeah, it took a few days. Went to the doc too, cause friend made me; she wanted me to quit for a couple weeks, as there was some inflammation. No problem, I just lit a few stogies instead. I've slowly but surely worked back in the pipe, but not like I was before, cause my follow up is tuesday, and I don't want to have to lie to her too much :ss

Just take it easy for a few days, but also take a look at your tongue and take note; check on it again for the next few days, if anything changes for the worst, go get it check out. But you should be fine.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Wigg said:


> *Did a post search, and apparently got the pipe forums.......ooops well its still on topic, just by different means*.....just for the record... I don't nub pipes..... not that there is anything wrong with it....


it happens.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

How long have you been pipester-ing? I am now in month 4-5 and I don't find this an issue anymore...


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> How long have you been pipester-ing? I am now in month 4-5 and I don't find this an issue anymore...


About the same time, started maybe october? or so.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> About the same time, started maybe october? or so.


Well then slow down. I have had some hard smoking nights that lasted a few days for sure... no permanent damage. When I first got some CD Morley's I could taste latakia for a long time. The S&V chips give you bite all by themselves, much less with strong tabak.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one, Just had a long week and weekend of some heavy smoking, and i feel like my tongue hasn't really recovered.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

JKlavins said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one, Just had a long week and weekend of some heavy smoking, and i feel like my tongue hasn't really recovered.


If you didn't get tongue bite from time to time, *THEN* you'd be the only one.

P.S. I'm into necrophilia as much as the next man, but this thread is ANCIENT.


----------

